# Where to apply for critical skills visa in Mumbai ? VFS center or SAA embassy ?



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

hello everyone , 

do i need to apply in VFS center at Bandra Kurla complex or at South Africa embassy for critical skills visa ?
I have SAQA , IITPSA , all docs ..


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Good afternoon rohanskoshti ,

For a long term visa like a CSV, you would apply at the South African embassy.


----------

